# Who Made This?



## TUFFONE (Dec 21, 2004)

Can anyone tell me who made this orange Green Hornet slot car body? Looks just like the Aurora one but is marked HOA on the inside. I have had this for quite a while and rediscovered it the other day. Thanks.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

H. O. America
previously HOD
H. O. Detroit
Chris Mullis and Tom Stumpf

Dash has also made some in various colors .

that will be worth some real cash.


----------



## TUFFONE (Dec 21, 2004)

Thanks for the information. How long and about what time period did HOD and HOA do business? The quality seems pretty high on this piece.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

hi,
also "Bad-Dawg" Bruce Gavins, was making "Translucent" colored Black Beauties.. and Batmobiles..
just B4 his Untimely death (RIP :-( )....
he was showing me some on his trip through here, on his way to Texas(??) "Winter Quarters"... he had a 20+ ft. long enclosed trailer for his shop. It was Un-Believable, as to how it was set up for orders/manufacturing... & a class-A motorhome "House"...

Bubba (The Senile) 123

edited 4 Spell'n... "Told" Ya's "I" was "Senile"!!


----------

